# making bow string wax jake allen version



## dpoole (Mar 14, 2012)

1 lb of beeswax 1 toilet bow ring


----------



## Al33 (Mar 14, 2012)

That's some good stuff right there. Jeff gave me a kit to do it and I made up a dozen or so cups of it. Best string wax going by far. Not too hard and not too soft, just right!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## frankwright (Mar 14, 2012)

What does the Toilet bowl wax do, Make it a softer blend?


----------



## Dennis (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes


----------



## whossbows (Mar 14, 2012)

bet he thought of that while sitting on the bowl


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 14, 2012)

Good idea.


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 14, 2012)

Great Stuff, 

Beeswax is to hard by itself and the toilet bowl ring is way to soft alone. but when you combine them you get a good working wax that is easy to put on and stays on.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 14, 2012)

Yea, bet he got a big brain fizz while sittin on the pot and that came to mind!!!! Butt if it works I'll use it !!!! Anything to save a buck.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 15, 2012)

whossbows said:


> bet he thought of that while sitting on the bowl



nope....he got it from me!  it is a softer version of what you normally buy and is easy to apply. And real easy to make!!!!!


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 15, 2012)

sounds good tome, I'll be makin a batch shortly. Thanks for the info TNGIRL.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 15, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> nope....he got it from me!  it is a softer version of what you normally buy and is easy to apply. And real easy to make!!!!!



OK, then did you getteth the idea whilst enthroned?


----------



## Boar Hog (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like you make this at family reunions or pick nicks judging from what I see on the table around you! I just hope you used an unused toilet flange seal.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Mar 15, 2012)

Can this be used and a compound bow or just Trads?


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the pictures Donnie.

Yep, a good idea from Tennessee. I was going to do a gracious thank you, but it seems I was too late.
So thanks to Tomi and her friends from Crossville, Clarkesville and whoever figured this out first.
Pretty talented folks up that way. 
I was proud to share this with Georgia folks, and quite a few f these folks have a nice cake of sticky wax to use for awhile.

A little more than 1/2 there abouts pure beeswax, less than 1/2 New wax bowl ring.
From what I have read, the bowl ring is made from Petrolatum, (aka petroleum jelly), and special ingrediants: one of which is pine rosin.

Anyway, it works really good for making strings.
You can buy this:


Or make it like we did last Saturday. From 1 pound beeswax and 1 New wax ring, I melted and poured about 24 fluid oz or so of good string wax, for about $7.50 worth of materials.
3R price for the same 24 ounces: $78.00 plus shipping. 

That is almost as much dollar pinching and saving as making the tick killer!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2012)

wranglerjoe1968 said:


> Can this be used and a compound bow or just Trads?



Yep.

Most of the strings I make, and use this wax on are either 8125, (dyneema) or HMPE.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> Looks like you make this at family reunions or pick nicks judging from what I see on the table around you! I just hope you used an unused toilet flange seal.



New wax ring. These are so cheap at Ace, not even I would not buy one.

This was at our shoot last Saturday in Schley county.
Most of these shoots are like a family reunion, except no kin folks get mad or nothing at each other. Come shoot with us sometime!


----------



## frankwright (Mar 15, 2012)

I can see for making strings you would want a softer wax to work into the strands.

I bought a pound of pure beeswax and melted it into the little 2oz bathroom cups and I have been using it forever just to rewax a string. I do sometimes hit it with a lighter to soften it a little.
If I ever use it all up, the next batch I will add the wax ring to it.


----------



## Blueridge (Mar 16, 2012)

Good job Jeff , thanks for the tip. Where does one find bees wax?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 20, 2012)

Blueridge said:


> Good job Jeff , thanks for the tip. Where does one find bees wax?



I get mine online.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 20, 2012)

if you go online and check out Hobby lobby, sometimes they have a 40% off anything coupons....then go find one nearest you and go over to the isle that sells the candle making supplies...they have good beewax in 1 # blocks light color too. works great!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 21, 2012)

This stuff is great for keeping unruly hair in place too. Blended a little heavier on the bees wax and a little lighter on the toilet bowl ring helps keep it from melting down and causing that forehead shine, on a hot day...in a traditional butch wax kinda way, of course.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 22, 2012)

good to know


----------

